# Thoughts on a Senior Citizen Raising a GSD....



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a really hard topic for me. I am a female 60, raising a GSD female pup (8mos old). I live alone, I have a fenced property 1/4 acre that allows me to have lots of room for her to run. I can throw the ball (and she's a ball freak) 

I work from home, so, she gets outside about 10 times per day (whenever she wants) we go out and play or just stretch and run. I say ' baby - you got the crazies and she takes off running at top speed all around 100x75x100, she's so proud to show her top speed! My job is to tag her butt when she runs by, 1/2 the time, she breezes by me and she wins the game.

The GSD's I've had all my life weren't restricted per se. We went to the beach or woods and ran 6-8 times per year and we took them at least weekly to run. But, I cannot, I have a medical issue that requires me to be within 10 min of hospital (for stroke). 

Am I depriving my girl of a full life? Yes, I think so. Can I live without her, No flat out (PTSD) Is it wrong to have her? She is my everything and brings tears of laughter to me every day. She is "low drive", she loves to have short burst of crazy play and exercise a few times a day, then she and I have nappies, play short games of tug and fetch in the house. The breeder told me she would not be high drive and I said thank God, because that would not be the dog for me.


She seems really happy. Sometimes, I wonder - if we are ok with our lifestyles, then our dog is too? Other times, I read about, agility, hiking,show etc, etc and wonder if I have robbed her of her life and that's really depressing.

Just something I thought I would throw out for discussion. The baby boomers are coming thru to senior status, but, we aren't known for pulling up the rocking chairs and throwing on the quilt.:smirk: Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww this is so sweet!  We all want the best for our dogs! Would your girl like to go on 5 miles hikes on a weekly basis...most likely, sure.

Does she need to...no! All she needs is exercise and an owner that loves and cares for her!

Your doing that! Dogs live in the here and now as long as your girl is happy and safe and plays and runs, your doing your job well! 

Your time here would be better served helping us school the clueless and the lame! You've got no problems!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Awesome! Thank You! She is such a beautiful life.


----------



## GSDNewb (Aug 17, 2014)

From what you said it doesn't sound like you are depriving her of much. I know dogs who get much less and live with much younger people, who have no health restrictions. You certainly aren't too old either. My mom's a few years older than you and she keeps talking about getting a GSD, and I think one from the right breeder would be perfect for her. I wouldn't be too worried about not getting her out for long hikes or runs either. If she behaves well in the house, she is probably quite a happy dog. Also, there are all sorts of games you can start in your back yard too; from simple nose work, to a mini agility course. Think of it as your own private training field, not just as a yard.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the topic! I am 61 and live by myself and own a home. My GSD is my heart dog and gets lots of attention. No, I cannot go running or hiking or biking. But I walk around the backyard continually throwing balls and my guy loves it. I keep walking and throwing because he keeps running and getting exercise.

We don't do exercise walks as Simon wants to sniff, sniff, sniff at the park. Scent work is as tiring as exercise. My guy is in a nose work class and excelling in it. So I also tire him out at home with finding hides.

I do obedience everyday and have taken classes and now working one on one with a behaviorist.

When I had joint replacement last June, Simon was 4 months old, and I was so amazed and touched how he would walk so slow with me up and down stairs. He would stay with me and be very calm. When I walked very slowly around the yard to throw balls, he was so patient.

My breeder knew my lifestyle when placing Simon with me.

GSDs are adaptable. They are not just for the twenty and thirty year olds! My boy looks at me with so much trust and loyalty in his eyes. I have worked since he was 9 weeks old on engagement. My whole life revolves around him and I am the center of his life. It is enough


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

GSDNewb said:


> From what you said it doesn't sound like you are depriving her of much. I know dogs who get much less and live with much younger people, who have no health restrictions. You certainly aren't too old either. My mom's a few years older than you and she keeps talking about getting a GSD, and I think one from the right breeder would be perfect for her. I wouldn't be too worried about not getting her out for long hikes or runs either. If she behaves well in the house, she is probably quite a happy dog. Also, there are all sorts of games you can start in your back yard too; from simple nose work, to a mini agility course. Think of it as your own private training field, not just as a yard.


Thank you. I am planning her course, It's just in my mind but will happen by June. 2 -4/' plywood sheet ramps - water hazard (med blue hard side kiddie pool) the big $ will be the run thru tube and then we will finish with a ball throw, and if she burns thru that in a month or so, then we will add on. Heck, I might be older, but I'm the one throwing the ball, not the one catching it and bringing it back!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Moriah said:


> Thanks for the topic! I am 61 and live by myself and own a home. My GSD is my heart dog and gets lots of attention. No, I cannot go running or hiking or biking. But I walk around the backyard continually throwing balls and my guy loves it. I keep walking and throwing because he keeps running and getting exercise.
> 
> We don't do exercise walks as Simon wants to sniff, sniff, sniff at the park. Scent work is as tiring as exercise. My guy is in a nose work class and excelling in it. So I also tire him out at home with finding hides.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. I am impressed with the training work you are doing and providing the "hides" etc at your home. 

I am still out and about, walks 3-4 times per week, but she's loving people and hating dogs, so we'll see how that goes.

Anyway, I felt this was an important topic. The GSD is known as the #1 aid to the handicapped for decades, so, it stands to reason, that they would be the breed for us in our senior years.

It is imperative though, as you and I spoke with our breeders about our lifestyle, that others in our situation do the same. I can picture nothing worse than someone bringing a med/high drive GSD into their lives in this situation.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Pretty cool. I am impressed with the training work you are doing and providing the "hides" etc at your home.
> 
> *I am still out and about, walks 3-4 times per week, but she's loving people and hating dogs, so we'll see how that goes.*
> 
> ...


So true about getting a good match for a "quieter" lifestyle! 

My dog, also, is great with people and has leash frustration with other dogs. So nose work is great as the dog works independently. We have taken a dog reactivity class which has helped me to better deal with Simon so that he is under threshold.

I had communicated with a Irish Wolfhound breeder in England about dog reactivity as this breeder actually talked about one of her dogs having reactivity on her website. (Many times breeders admit no problems with their dogs.) The breeder emailed me back and said that working through that issue with her dog made for a closer relationship because it required so much effort.

Stonevintage--I do not think your girl is deprived. You are finding ways to give her and yourself a full life.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it depends on your commitment to her and her needs and that being said there are many ways to meet needs. These pups need exercise but the overall requirement can vary by individual and their lines. Also, you can go a long way increasing mental stimulation through nose work and other problem solving work. Also, what is to stop you from other types of training. I have only been to one IPO trial but there was an 80 year old woman with a beautiful large GSD competing at the IPO 3 level. 

Lots of possibilities I think. 

Best to you.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Honestly being with a GSD and interacting in just about any manner is enough. Keep the dogs mind occupied with games(make her do the leg work) and convey the love and a GSD will thrive.

My two don't get much in the line of physical during the week, I'm wiped from work. I get up and about on the weekends tho. Mine do great. Happy happy dogs.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

DutchKarin said:


> I think it depends on your commitment to her and her needs and that being said there are many ways to meet needs. These pups need exercise but the overall requirement can vary by individual and their lines. Also, you can go a long way increasing mental stimulation through nose work and other problem solving work. Also, what is to stop you from other types of training. I have only been to one IPO trial but there was an 80 year old woman with a beautiful large GSD competing at the IPO 3 level.
> 
> Lots of possibilities I think.
> 
> Best to you.


I am not allowed to drive a car, due to my disability. But, I am strong for my age and gender, I can walk her within a mile radius. But, for others that cannot, even though you saw an 80 year old woman competing at the IPO 3 level, that is the exception, not the norm and not the topic of this post.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Moriah said:


> So true about getting a good match for a "quieter" lifestyle!
> 
> My dog, also, is great with people and has leash frustration with other dogs. So nose work is great as the dog works independently. We have taken a dog reactivity class which has helped me to better deal with Simon so that he is under threshold.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Interesting about the reactivity. When I first saw it in my pup, a senior member reminded me that this breed was not out of line for not being super friendly to everyone or every dog. That helped me and took some of the pressure off on only needing to control her within the confines of my leash when out and about.

She met her first "big dog" male GSD thru our fence today. She; 8 mos 66 lbs, he 5 yrs 125 lbs. She barked like a banshy, hackles up, he patient, they touched noses, sniffed, no barking, tails wagging, she tried to jump over the fence so she could greet the man, he moved in front of his owner, she resumed banshy barking and hackles up....a good lesson for her. Hope she took note of the "adult GSD".


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> This is a really hard topic for me. I am a female 60, raising a GSD female pup (8mos old). I live alone, I have a fenced property 1/4 acre that allows me to have lots of room for her to run. I can throw the ball (and she's a ball freak)
> 
> I work from home, so, she gets outside about 10 times per day (whenever she wants) we go out and play or just stretch and run. I say ' baby - you got the crazies and she takes off running at top speed all around 100x75x100, she's so proud to show her top speed! My job is to tag her butt when she runs by, 1/2 the time, she breezes by me and she wins the game.
> 
> ...


the first issue i have is, "60 is not senior citizen status". lol thats only 2 years away for me. imho, sounds like you are both doing well.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't you dare feel guilty about depriving this dog. You gave her a loving home, a devoted owner, meals, a roof over her head, etc... Etc... People can always say that they coulda shoulda woulda, but sometimes we need to recognize that our current situation will do and we should feel proud of what we have been able to accomplish. In my opinion, you sound like a great owner, you are committed. Nothing to feel bad about. Congrats on your bond with you and your gsd.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank You Barbie! I hope this post gives others a chance to still have their later years filled with joy with a GSD.

They really don't ask for much. A good sized yard, walkies and tons of love and attention. Can't be a bad recipe, when that's all that many children hope for.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm 62 and about to get another GSD. If you can provide a good life and you have the energy for it then it's a must do. Quality of life is the key and my quality of life will go up when the pup shows up.... I am so looking forward to a new pup...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

If you said you had an 8-month old GSD and ALL she gets is to play in the backyard, and that's it ... I'd say YES, that's not fair! They are such smart dogs and deserve more than just running around the backyard!

BUT, you didn't say that! You sound like you have a wonderful bond with this pup, and it will pay off tenfold as she matures. 

One of the things I would do if I were you is start training her as an "assistance" dog. (I'm sure there are tons of videos on how to do this!)

Mental stimulation / training is the BEST form of exercise for ANY dog ... and with the bond you have, you will have a dog that will excel at this in no time!

Start teaching her little things like HOLD IT / TAKE IT / DROP IT / TOUCH IT / etc. 

I have an "online" friend who rescued a border collie - it was 9 months old, she was the 15th home for this poor pup. Why? Too hyper (go figure!)

She spent 6 months hard core working / training this dog, and at the end of 6 months this dog knew 50+ commands and ROCKED ... he was trained to pick up anything that dropped and bring it to her, when it was time to go out, she would sit on a chair and say bring my shoes - he did, bring my hat, he did, etc. etc. 

I do about 65 % physical work with my dog, and 35% mental ... There are some days I wish it was 20% physical and 80% mental because I created an athlete LOL ... (at least she's a smart athlete!) She's almost 4 and I'm starting to ease to 60/40 and it will ease a bit more when she's 6 or 7. 

Just because people do all sorts of things with their dogs doesn't mean that you have to ... IMO as long as you are teaching / training the dog and it's not just a lump on the floor you are doing a lot more than most people do with their dogs!

Have a blast with your pup!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For Pete's sake, I live alone, have had dogs when I worked full time. I've had dogs when I lived in rental houses with small yards, bigger yards; when I owened homes with large yards and when I retired to a 10 acre place.
Phoey!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

It sounds like you are giving your dog a better life than most dog owners I know. Just because you are limited physically doesn't mean you aren't making your dog happy. GSDs definitely require more physical activity and stimulation than most dogs but I still think that the #1 thing for any dog is to have as much time as possible with their owner/people. Just you spending time and interacting with your dog is giving her a good quality of life and it sounds like you do that a lot.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I am 68 in 6 weeks, and I have 2 GSDs, one is very high drive, the female is medium drive, both are rescues. The male is only a bit over the top when we have the frigid temps we have had lately, when I choose to not let him run as much as he wants to (the female pulls me back to the house, lol). I care for my sister, who is going to be 63, and these dogs are invaluable to us. Yes, I have guiltily thought at times that my boy, especially, should have gone to a more active home where he could use his vast energy and great intelligence in a sport or work of some sort. But as a rescue, he came to us with much baggage, and I know he is infinitely happier now than he was before he came, the look on his face when he is running our large yard looking for squirrels and rabbits tells me that. The look on his face when he gazes directly into my eyes tells me that he would not want to be anywhere else but at my feet, even when we are just relaxing watching TV. There are so many, many dogs whose life is truly tragic, rest assured that you are giving her a very good life. 

Would I want to raise a high-drive GSD puppy after these two leave us? Mmmm, don't think so, maybe a couch potato, lol.

Susan


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

To me it sounds like she has an amazing life! You spend a lot of time with her and obviously have a deep strong love for her. You seem wonderful for each other.

I think the time she gets to spend with you, whether its naps or chasing that ball and zooming around gives her happiness.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think probably all of us wonder occasionally if we aren't failing our dog in some area, whether it's mobility problems, not having enough time, not giving them enough attention, not having a yard, not being able to buy a better brand of dog food, etc. We all do the best we can but sometimes forget that our dogs think we are perfect just as we are, undoubtedly one of the reasons we love them so much.

Compare your puppy with all the lonely animals in the world who have nobody and nothing and see what a wonderful life your dog has in comparison. I am sure she would tell you so herself if she could talk.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I think you are a wonderful owner based on how you describe it.
You care and are worried for the dog which is great.

I will throw one caution though due to medical considerations.
Do not stress about anything.
Dont ever get frustrated or anxious about it. 

The dog I believe is most certainly happy. 
You should be too. 

As long as the whole thing does not stress you out at all I think the dog will be good for you and for him.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for all the very positive comments. I that negative talk was just running in the back of my mind the last few months. You guys helped me get out of the bad place I was in last night. I have come to realize that what is going to be good for is going to be good for me. Its a win win.

I have no serious health issues that will prevent me from getting just as much exercise as I can with her. I still bicycle about 5 miles per week. I am just going to convert some of that time to walking more with Summer instead. I can't wait to get the obstacle course set up too. It's going to look funky, but I think she'll love it.

Great idea about the assistance training. She's learned a few tricks on her own - brings her dog bowl and stands in front of me if she wants more food, gets her pillow and brings it to bed at night, gets her toys from the yard and brings them in the house in the evening. Soon, when she is a little older, I'm going to teach her to "get the phone" and bring it to me. I have several old ones that I'll pull the insides out of that we can use for training tools in the house. We'll see where it goes from there. Thanks again all!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> Thank you for all the very positive comments. I that negative talk was just running in the back of my mind the last few months. You guys helped me get out of the bad place I was in last night. I have come to realize that what is going to be good for is going to be good for me. Its a win win.
> 
> I have no serious health issues that will prevent me from getting just as much exercise as I can with her. I still bicycle about 5 miles per week. I am just going to convert some of that time to walking more with Summer instead. I can't wait to get the obstacle course set up too. It's going to look funky, but I think she'll love it.
> 
> Great idea about the assistance training. She's learned a few tricks on her own - brings her dog bowl and stands in front of me if she wants more food, gets her pillow and brings it to bed at night, gets her toys from the yard and brings them in the house in the evening. Soon, when she is a little older, I'm going to teach her to "get the phone" and bring it to me. I have several old ones that I'll pull the insides out of that we can use for training tools in the house. We'll see where it goes from there. Thanks again all!


the more you post, the more i think you are doing more with your gsd than many others i have met.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs keep us young, keep us active. We need to keep them in our lives so that we don't start vegging(especially in the wicked frigid winter months)
I'm getting a pup soon, and it may be the last puppy I get. It is a bittersweet feeling to know I've only got one dog left in me.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

same here onyx.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I think you're doing great by your dog also!! I will be 58 this summer and have had the same thoughts about getting another gsd pup!!! I really want a collie and a gsd! And the thoughts they could be my last dogs is depressing!! I go back and forth on if I should wait to retire before getting the pups or go ahead and get them now!! One of the things that was hard when my Cody and Clipper died (gsds) was that their entire life with me they had to wait at home while I worked. So much time with them missed. But they were my "bridge" who greeted me and made me smile every time I saw them!!! In much the same way I wasn't involved in sports, hiking, etc, but had many good times playing at home as you described and I believe their love for us and their comforts and needs met made them pretty happy. I think the assistance training sounds great and setting up agility type things too!! Those are great ideas!!! Thanks for a great thread and thanks for all the responses that make someone like me feel we can follow that dream!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

huntergreen said:


> the first issue i have is, "60 is not senior citizen status". lol thats only 2 years away for me. imho, sounds like you are both doing well.


Yeah, I will hit 60 this summer and am thinking, ok, well my last crazy working line GSD might be when I am 62-63...then it will either be a smaller dog or a low drive dog. I do agree on matching the drive level. We were all at a seminar in the mountains a couple of years ago when a big boistrous GSD bumped into the handler when he got out of the car and she wound up with a fractured hip (she was in her 70s) -This was a solid working dog and she was an experienced handler but our bodies are going to get older whether we like it or not.

But it sounds like a good life and you have a good match. I work from home and it is nice because you can spend time with the dog off and on all day.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

stay active, and do some strength training, keeps your bones strong. i suspect you have your bone density checked which can detect any future issues.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I no longer have my dogs, and if I'm still able, my plan is to foster seniors in their last years. Not sure if I'll financially be able to do that, but I'd love to help those golden oldies in their last chapter(my last chapter)


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I will be 60 in a few weeks and my boy just turned 1. If you think about it none of our dogs would by themselves do IPO, Agility, Obedience Rally or any of the other sports we do with them. Like you I use the chuck it flirt pole, walks on the beach and in town. He is with me always and has no problem just chilling out. It seems that by choice being close to me and doing what ever is most important to him. He is being groomed to do service/support work and I have been teaching him tasks since he was a pup. Sounds like your pup is a lucky girl and if someone was to ask her if she'd prefer a younger companion she's probably answer with a resounding "Nope I'm good right here." Just enjoy your girl.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I currently have a 2 year old pup, Cujo, who went to a guy and his wife who is in his 80s. They love the dog, but they had moved in with his sister which was ok, but when she moved, she said ok to bring the Malteses, but not the big dog that sheds. The fellow is looking to move into their own place again, but I have had his dog for the last six or eight months. When that dog saw him, he was so happy and climbed right into the chair with him. 

Being older does not mean your dead. Yes, this guy could handle the dog. I heard from a friend that he did fall when walking him, and that is bad. But these dogs do know how to be extremely careful. People fall, whether they have a dog or not. 

If this guy finds a place where he can have his dog, I will give him back, even though I and the girls are attached to him. 

Another fellow has a dog of mine who is now almost seven. He is in his 80s. He tells me that the dog can talk, they understand each other so well. He called in a professional trianer, and they trained him to go along with his wheel chair. It works awesome for him. Maybe the dog will out live him, maybe not. But he has a group of people that want the dog, so I am not afraid for the dog. 

I think that we have to make decisions all the time, whether this makes sense for this dog, and yes, I will say no if I truly believe the dog/owner is bound to fail. But I can't deny someone a dog for age alone. I know a lady in her 90s who can run circles around me on some days.

ETA: There are no guarantees, really. I sold a guy a dog once, the fellow was still working, and in his early sixties, he died 3 years later. I think it would be a horrible place where I couldn't possibly get another dog because of my age.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experiences. I'm keeping up with her just fine now, it's just down the road a bit... but you all are right - she will keep me on my toes and I will be healthier for it.

So, with this one, I've never let her play rough with me "play bite wise" - there's always a tug toy in between my hands and her mouth. I never "rolled on the ground with her" (cause that's an open invite for a no holds barred free for all). And, since she's 8 mos old now and 66 lbs, I'm really working on her no jumping on me, though this is the hardest one for her, but there's progress. We wrestle when she's on the bed or floor and I'm sitting on the bed or chair. 

As far as anything else, I think we're good to go. At this point, I'm not sure who's training who. She and I are developing some advanced communication to where we are at hand signals now for the basic stay, sit, laydown and go. One of my favorites, while I'm working is "time for a nap" and she goes in the bedroom to her dog bed (of course none of this works if a: time to feed her b: time to play outside c: potty time d: time to play inside, but heck, for 8 mos she's coming right along. She's got about a dozen commands down so far.

I think I got lucky and have a sound very grounded GSD. She is a pleasure to work with these last couple of months.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You can add my hubby and myself who aren't spring chickens. We got our puppy now, thinking that if we waited we wouldn't be able to handle raising a strong GSD. And like everyone else, we are in better shape, walk more and get out more, because of our four footed coach. 

I do think that anyone who is single needs to make sure they have arrangements for their dog if they become disabled or pass away. This goes for young and old folk.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My husband and I and older grey hair and such but haven't hit 60 yet. After Shadow passed we went to this one rescue who wouldn't even let us look at a puppy they had. (we were too old) We said to **** with that. This was several years ago. Went to a different rescue found a older girl we fell in love with. She is just perfect for us. We have also adopted two shelter dogs (mixes) which we raised from older puppy age. I don't think they are missing out in any way by having "older" people. In fact we are better financially now than when we were younger. So they are far more spoiled. Lots of toys, better food, lots of love and our full attention. They may not get to leave the yard very often ( we have 5 acres) but we throw the ball, play tug, go on occasional visits to Petsmart or Tractor Supply. They have bright eyes, shiny coats and seem to be happy. Its certainly better than many dogs have it.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> When I no longer have my dogs, and if I'm still able, my plan is to foster seniors in their last years. Not sure if I'll financially be able to do that, but I'd love to help those golden oldies in their last chapter(my last chapter)


i have had the same thoughts.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I hit 60 last year. Raina will be 7 this year and still has crazy drive. She keeps me very active and fit. I was thinking by the time she crosses the bridge I will be ready for an older rescue. The only problem with that is my house isn't big. My yard isn't big but it is fenced in. I have tons of experience raising large to small animals all my life but will a rescue take that into account? Will they listen when I tell them how much time I spend with whatever dogs I have and the fact that I was an assistant trainer for 15 years? I have heard so many stories about rescues that won't give out dogs to older people. I can't imagine living without a dog and I can't imagine not having a big dog.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

just a thought, my grandfather always had a gsd until he turned seventy and his 10 year old gsd passed. he made the decision he was too old to get another as he didn't want to leave a dog behind when he died. he lived to be 96 and very active. by by figuring, he could have had the joy of two more pups in his life.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Pratemom have you considered that when the time comes for you to get that older dog instead of going through a rescue contact a breeder you admire and offer a home to one of their retired bitches. That could be a win for all.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> I hit 60 last year. Raina will be 7 this year and still has crazy drive. She keeps me very active and fit. I was thinking by the time she crosses the bridge I will be ready for an older rescue. The only problem with that is my house isn't big. My yard isn't big but it is fenced in. I have tons of experience raising large to small animals all my life but will a rescue take that into account? Will they listen when I tell them how much time I spend with whatever dogs I have and the fact that I was an assistant trainer for 15 years? I have heard so many stories about rescues that won't give out dogs to older people. I can't imagine living without a dog and I can't imagine not having a big dog.


There are plenty of other places to go if your local rescue's "rules" don't work for you, not to worry. Just remember though, our bodies are ageing and a fall and broken hip are something we must consider for that is a possibility with a larger dog when we are seniors. Heck, at the rate this breed is going, in 5 or 6 years there may be a 20 pound GSD (in every way but size) what would suit us fine!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

dmom said:


> Pratemom have you considered that when the time comes for you to get that older dog instead of going through a rescue contact a breeder you admire and offer a home to one of their retired bitches. That could be a win for all.


You know I hadn't considered that. And, I knew that was a possibility because I just set up a friend of mine in North Carolina with a retired bitch that was beautiful. She had GSD's all her life and her old dog had passed a couple years ago and really wanted one but couldn't handle a puppy. I will keep that in mine. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

60 and unable to care for my dogs? I resemble that. I'm 62 and actually I think they get better care now that I'm retired. I'm with them a TON more and what it comes down to this breed is they are highly family orientated. I had one of my GSDs get a horrible virus at one point and their vet wanted to send her home ( after he had given her all the in-clinic care he could). I said," Why don't you keep her at the clinic?" And this very wise vet told me something I will never forget. " Rosemary, ( yes that's my RL name ) GSDS are big powerful animals but take them away from their families, they give up and die." The important thing you are giving to your fur babies is family. You will work out the rest.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> 60 and unable to care for my dogs? I resemble that. I'm 62 and actually I think they get better care now that I'm retired. I'm with them a TON more and what it comes down to this breed is they are highly family orientated. I had one of my GSDs get a horrible virus at one point and their vet wanted to send her home ( after he had given her all the in-clinic care he could). I said," Why don't you keep her at the clinic?" And this very wise vet told me something I will never forget. " Rosemary, ( yes that's my RL name ) GSDS are big powerful animals but take them away from their families, they give up and die." The important thing you are giving to your fur babies is family. You will work out the rest.


If we had a like button I would give your post one! :thumbup:


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like a happy dog- and owner. I see no problems here.


----------



## debnga (Feb 19, 2015)

My husband and I are 60 and retired. We just got an 8 week old German Shepherd puppy. We are both healthy and active. We have a lot of time and energy to devote to this cute ball of energy. We also realize for us this is our last dog. I would never want to die and leave an animal behind. 
Deciding to add a new dog to a family is a huge decision. One not to be taken lightly but if you are ready, willing and able to commit and add a new family member then its fine in my opinion.


----------

